# laguna fusion hybrid tablesaw



## srrobertson (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new tablesaw. This Laguna saw has caught my eye. I've done some reading up on Laguna and it seems the opinions run the entire gamut of good to bad. Does anyone have an opinion of this particular saw or Laguna products in general? I do woodworking as a hobby and am certainly not an expert, but I want to upgrade to a better saw. Something in the price range of this new Laguna would fit my needs. Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have 220v or are you limited to 110v?


----------



## srrobertson (Oct 1, 2009)

110v but could add a 220v circuit without too much expense or difficulty.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The addition of 220v would make something like the Grizzly G1023RL a possibility for $1294 to your door.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

steel city tool works is also having a sale through year end.

http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/pdf/USA2012fall_lowres.pdf

a 35975 (3hp 50" rip capacity) 10" CI cabinet saw may be purchased through HD's website for the sale price shown in the sale flyer ($1399)and includes free home delivery. also, steel city table saws carry a 5 year guaranty and will qualify as a deferred payment purchase @ HD.


----------



## srrobertson (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, guys. Some good thoughts posted here, but no direct answers to my question regarding the Laguna saw. From what I gather from reading about Grizzly and Laguna, seems that Grizzly has the better rep for customer service. If I was in the market for a high priced band saw, Laguna would be at the top of the list.

Laguna seems ready to expand their product line and sales volume by getting into lower priced table saws and marketing them to Woodcraft and Rockler. I hope their customer service and quality control is in good order. Thanks again for your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

srrobertson said:


> Well, guys. Some good thoughts posted here, but no direct answers to my question regarding the Laguna saw. From what I gather from reading about Grizzly and Laguna, seems that Grizzly has the better rep for customer service. If I was in the market for a high priced band saw, Laguna would be at the top of the list.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew more about the Fusion saw, but I want to emphasize that you can buy one to two steps up the ladder with Grizzly, for what you'd pay for that particular Laguna. That doesn't make the Laguna a bad saw, but it's not the best saw for the money that's available IMO. 

Up until recently, the Laguna Platinum 3hp cabinet saw was nearly identical the Grizzly G0690 which sold for between $350 and $400 less than the Laguna....both saws came from the same factory, and were made from mainly the same components. Laguna has just recently made some changes to the Platinum saw (dovetail ways), which can also be found in the Griz G1023RL. 

The Laguna Fusion is a hybrid saw, and is considerably lighter duty than the Griz G1023RL, G1023RLW, G1023RLX, G0690, or G0691, which all sell for about the same price as the Laguna Fusion. 

I don't have a pic of the guts of the Laguna, but they should be along the lines of what you see below:
















Compare that to the guts of an industrial cabinet saw like the G1023RL or G0690:


----------



## srrobertson (Oct 1, 2009)

Now it's really hard to make up my mind. I've moved away from the Laguna brand and am sold on the Grizzly brand. A friend of mine has a shop full of older Grizzly professional grade tools. He was a pattern maker and is my source of woodworking help. His tools seem to last forever.

Another Grizzly I am considering is the G0661 contractor saw. Any comments on this one?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

srrobertson said:


> Now it's really hard to make up my mind. I've moved away from the Laguna brand and am sold on the Grizzly brand. A friend of mine has a shop full of older Grizzly professional grade tools. He was a pattern maker and is my source of woodworking help. His tools seem to last forever.
> 
> Another Grizzly I am considering is the G0661 contractor saw. Any comments on this one?


The G0661 has been around a while longer than the new Fusion, and has a good track record. It's still a lighter duty saw than the industrial cabinet saws, but it's also less expensive and will run on a standard 110v circuit. 

Here's a link to a discussion about the G0661 on another site.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I had both the Grizzly 1023 that I lost in Katrina and the sister saw by Shop Fox with the long rails. Both saws are excellent saws for the money.
The only reason I got Rid of my Shop Fox saw was to get a SawStop after my Table saw accident. I originally wanted the SawStop but didn't want to put out the money. So a day late, a dollar short and one missing finger later, but I now have my SawStop.

My point is not to suggest the SawStop because the price range is to great. I will say of the choice between a hybrid and a cabinet saw. Get the cabinet saw now because it s a much better saw. If our get the hybrid you may be wishing you had the cabinet saw but I doubt it work's the other way around.


----------



## pens by david (Feb 4, 2012)

Only one way to go SAW STOP ,my neighbor has laguna, ( he is happy but won`t let his boy use saw) I have Saw Stop 5hp cabinet, w/ Excalibur slide, extend bed, and on rollers why you ask
1. safety, safety, safety
2. ease of use
3. fence is great
4. easy to change blades
Have four grand sons and I don`t worry about them using saw, or any one else

I would go to a store and put hands on .:smile:

Thanks for reading

David


----------



## srrobertson (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, knotscott. Your advice has been most helpful as was the other posters. Looks like it's the Griz for me. Just have to decide whether its the cabinet saw or the contractor. Thanks again.


----------

